# Avi-Files auf DVD mit Menü?



## herbertthaler (23. März 2005)

Hallo

ich suche ein Programm das meine avi-files auf dvd brennt und mir die möglichkeit bietet ein menü zu erstellen ohne die files gleich zu konvertieren. 
wenn ich mit nero eine video-dvd erstellen versucht das programm die files zu konvertieren und diese werden dadurch riesengroß. das möchte ich vermeiden. und wie gesagt ein menü möchte ich auch gern erstellen können damit.
kennt jemand so ein programm oder ist das auch mit nero möglich und ich bediene das programm nur falsch?

danke für eure hilfe

herbert


----------



## chmee (23. März 2005)

Für die PC-Nutzung gibt es mehrere Programme, die auch schon mehrmals erwähnt wurden,
zB hier :http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials197283.html

Soll diese DVD in einem DVD-Player laufen, gibt es noch keine Standards..

mfg chmee


----------

